# Jack Mods?



## mtnwkr (Feb 19, 2012)

Any Jack mods to help make the trailer more maneuverable by hand?
My trailer has the standard 1000lb flip up rolling jack with a 6" wheel. When I unhook in my driveway I have to spin the boat around and pull it into the garage. Its a heavy boat so quite a chore and the little hard wheel makes it difficult. I was thinking of cutting the castor off and welding an 8" pneumatic tire caster in its place. Any suggestions?


----------



## JMichael (Feb 19, 2012)

Are you sure there's not something wrong with your wheel/axle. Mine has the same thing and on concrete I can push it anywhere with 1 hand pretty easy.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 19, 2012)

They make a wheeled dolly with a hitch ball on it for moving trailers around.


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 21, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> They make a wheeled dolly with a hitch ball on it for moving trailers around.




This is what I was going to suggest too. I have looked at them before. I would think it would be pretty easy to weld up. 

Here is one from Harbor Frieght
https://www.harborfreight.com/heavy-duty-trailer-dolly-37510.html


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 21, 2012)

JasonLester said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > They make a wheeled dolly with a hitch ball on it for moving trailers around.
> ...



This thread makes my back ache.. I need one of these desperately.


----------



## F239141 (Feb 21, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> They make a wheeled dolly with a hitch ball on it for moving trailers around.



Ditto on that

If you got a lawn or yard tractor you can use it

I use my yard tractor to move trailers around the yard. Now let my say this, for the bowrider and car hauler I use my Snapper YT because it old, heavy, strong, and has a real hitch, but my little Craftsman LT2000 moves my litte trailer and jon boat all over the yard. You can also turn a trailer on a dime with a tractor. I have a friend that launched his Jon boat with a golf cart off his property so if you had a golf cart it would work to.


----------



## Ringo Steele (Feb 22, 2012)

My dad made a couple out of old lawn mower (push type) T-style handles and the wheels from them 30 years ago. We are still using them (need new wheels though! :mrgreen: ). They work very well. No welding involved in his though.


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 23, 2012)

dumb question but why do you have to unhook the boat, and turn it around to put it in the garage, why not just back the boat into the garage motor 1st ?????


----------



## joepowe8 (Mar 14, 2012)

They makes jacks with 2 wheels instead of 1. Our old 19ft grady had one and we could push it aroundin the yard.


----------



## great white (Mar 14, 2012)

Same thing I use:







Works great. 

Push or pull.

I can even drag the trailer over rough terrain, gravel, grass, mud, etc...


----------

